# Синдром кубитального канала



## Courier (12 Май 2017)

Доброго дня!
Мне поставили диагноз - синдром кубитального канала. На обеих руках, но по итогам нейрографии врач сказал, что правую руку надо оперировать (левую лечить физиотерапией).
Достаточно ли такого обследования, как нейрография, чтобы делать операцию?  Операция несложная, но все-таки не очень хочется сразу резать, не будучи уверенным, что надо. Стоит ли сделать какие-то дополнительные обследования или после нейрографии в них нет необходимости?


----------



## La murr (12 Май 2017)

@Courier, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Courier (12 Май 2017)

Картинки на диске я к сожалению не могу открыть, а результаты в схеме вот:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2017)

Любое исследование подтверждается осмотром врача.
Хорошо и УЗИ сделать, тогда и саму причину можно увидеть.
И затем осмотр невролога, для подтверждения диагноза и осмотр хирурга, возьмется или нет.


----------



## Courier (13 Май 2017)

Спасибо!


----------

